# CoD4 Graphics Problem



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a problem with my CoD4, i have a 8600GT graphics card.

Bear in mind this happens with temperatures anywhere between 42c - 57c (according to atitool)

every now and again my game will freeze and when it carries on going the graphics are screwed




in this photo all the dark brown bits should be a Tan colour / light brown....(not the best SS i know)...

i dont think its to do with overheating the card seems to be running at ok temps...

anyone got any ideas?

also, after this happens the game will re-load very slowly and also some other programs (namely Teamspeak) will respond slowly when closing / opening...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 16, 2008)

another


----------



## Bob Jeffery (Jun 16, 2008)

i also have a 8600gt but have never had that problem...is it overclocked??Maybe the oclock isnt stable??


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 16, 2008)

I havent overclocked it, I was going to, but havent because of this.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 16, 2008)

latest drivers? Re-seat the card?

One question, how are you zoomed out so far?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 17, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> latest drivers? Re-seat the card?
> 
> One question, how are you zoomed out so far?



You can change a setting in the console to make your field of view wider.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> latest drivers? Re-seat the card?
> 
> One question, how are you zoomed out so far?



little trick, open the console and type "cg_fov 80" (without quotes)...

you can also do "cg_drawfps 1" to show the FPS...


also, i have installed the latest drivers, havent thought about re-seating the card, might tyr that.


----------



## Kesava (Jun 17, 2008)

haha i love putting the fov in games as much as you can. its usually not too playable but fun for at least 5 minutes


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

that is the FOV on CoD4 maxed out, you can have 65 - 80. its so much better with 80, people can sneak up on the sides of you quite as easily.

also, i dont know why i took the SS's with that stupid gun, i hate it lol, was only using it for headshots, now only need MP44 Headshots for Golden AK47  then i can move onto SMGs


----------



## Kesava (Jun 17, 2008)

i didnt mean cod4. haha.
but anyway.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

Kesava said:


> i didnt mean cod4. haha.
> but anyway.



i know you didnt mean CoD4, but i was just saying, that is the max that it will allow in that game, i dont know what other games are like...


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2008)

stupid yeastion... but have you tried runnign the game yet without that zoomed out view?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

i used to use it like that all the time, i didnt get the problem, but it has been like (fov 80) for a while now... my whole sqaud uses it, but i am the only person experiencing any problems...


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2008)

I just asked to rule it out as a cause

Did you try playing the game with the side of your case removed?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, i have been playing it with the side of the case removed and an extra desk fan blowing on it... this is because i thought it was a heat problem...


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd give the latest drivers a go and see if that helps anything...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

i have done... doesnt seem to make much of a difference


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2008)

the thing is..   artifacts are caused by the RAM on a grafic's card overheating, not the actualy GPU itself.   I dont know what card you have, but is the RAM of the card under the same heatsink as the GPU?   or isnt it covered with a heatsink at all?

either way, I'd try to run the game with the case open, and a fan blowing air onto it. (just to create massive airflow)   then you should be sure its not a heating issue if the problem still persists.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

its an XtremeVision nvidia 8600gt, which bits are the RAM on the graphics card?


----------



## Archangel (Jun 17, 2008)

is this one it?   anyways, the black square IC's next to the cooler are the RAM chips. (under the fins of the cooler)    

either way, if you card has a cooler like this, the RAM is not connected to the same heatsink as the GPU, so the temps dont say too much.   (altough, the cooler does blow ait over the IC's.. )


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 17, 2008)

ok thanks, my cooler is a bit different. ill just try and find a pic

EDIT





thats what mine looks like, although the fan is pointing down in the case, it is kinda hard to point a desktop fan at least to it.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 17, 2008)

Try blowing off any dust that may be on it. Also, try what Arc said and see if you can blow a fan in it somehow.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 18, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Try blowing off any dust that may be on it. Also, try what Arc said and see if you can blow a fan in it somehow.



tried the fan thing i get about 1c - 2c difference in temp with the case open and a fan blowing on it. i have just blown dust off of it as i have just installed a new wireless card.

hmm.... i dont know what else to think... i dont know why it might be doing this.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have another PCI-e card that you can try, or know anybody that does, maybe the card is on it's way out... May not be, but just a suggestion.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 18, 2008)

please dont worry me like that!! lol... i only got it at xmas... but at least if it is and i do have to buy a new one it gives me a reason for buying an 8800


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 18, 2008)

Haha, Sorry man. Do you have another that you can try?


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2008)

just wondering, but do you have a similair problem on other games?   (should have asked that earlyer I gues! >.< )


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 18, 2008)

i have experienced this Once on Trackmania nations forever. hmm...

i dont have another card i could use


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 18, 2008)

You've seen it in TMN? Hmm, I'm _guessing_ the Graphics Card may be on it's way out. But that's just a guess. It'd be ideal if you could borrow or find another that you could try. It'd certainly narrow things down.


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2008)

have you other grafic intensive games you could try?  ( Crysis demo would eb a good one! )   Trackmania nations gave me glitches sometimes too.  but thats not really putting a lot of load on the grafics card.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 18, 2008)

hmm, no i dont, i only really play a few games at a time, i currently have

CoD4
BHD
TMNF
UT3...might be good to try?


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 18, 2008)

Maybe try something like 3D Mark or use ATI Tool to see if they get any artifacting...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 18, 2008)

I have ATi Tool how long does it need to run for when checking for artifacts?


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd run it for a good few hours, You know, just to be sure. Maybe 4 - 5 hours?

I know, takes the ... I think it'll be worth it though.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 18, 2008)

ok ill do that when i get back, going away tomorrow morning so cant do it right away...

if that doesnt work ill try and get my hands on another, if not ill reformat, then if its still not working ill buy an 8800


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, Sure, Let me know how it goes!

Drop me a PM or something, Incase I forget to check back.


----------



## Archangel (Jun 18, 2008)

Atitool's scan for artifacts should show results within like 5 minutes already.  it loads up the card fully (why didnt I think of that?!)   try and see.   if that doesnt show, at least its not a hardware issue.


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, I think if it's a hardware problem, ATI Tool with show it in a couple of minutes, but best run it for a while to make sure.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 26, 2008)

sorry for the late reply...just got back from my holiday... but how will i tell if ATi tool picks up a problem? will it say? or will it show artifacts or something?


----------



## Archangel (Jun 26, 2008)

yea, it'll show strange colored dots in the 3d screen, cant miss it


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 27, 2008)

I ran it for a total of 1.5 Hrs... Didnt come up with anything... hmm...


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 27, 2008)

This is strange... Did you say you don't have another GPU you can try?


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 27, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> This is strange... Did you say you don't have another GPU you can try?



that is correct, although i could ask my mate, its a long shot, but he has exactly the same GPU as me, im not sure if he would let me use it though...

i played CoD4 for a few hours last night and it was fine. Im gonna keep using my card for now and see if it is ok... 

i dont know what else i could do...


----------



## Archangel (Jun 27, 2008)

have you tried running memtest yet?  If ati-tool didnt show any artifacts, it means the card isnt overheating for sure.   so might be a memory issue.

my gues is as good as any i suppose, I cant say "thats it!" or anything like that, just comming up with ideas to rule things out.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jun 27, 2008)

Archangel said:


> have you tried running memtest yet?  If ati-tool didnt show any artifacts, it means the card isnt overheating for sure.   so might be a memory issue.



ill give it a go, where can i download it from?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think this is what their talking about, http://www.memtest.org/.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 3, 2008)

I have now run a memtest and it has come back with nothing, it concluded everything was fine...

argh, i dont even know how i can contact the support for these people, their website is useless and i cant find the box now  ...


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you get around to trying another card? I guess if you try that and it's fine, then it's your card...


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 3, 2008)

lol, no mate, my friend wouldnt let me use his (hes a bit funny about it.. lol)...

erm, i have an old ATi Radeon x800 128mb, but im not sure if that will even run CoD4 ... lol...


----------



## Kornowski (Jul 3, 2008)

It should do, I think, it's worth a try


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 3, 2008)

i just had a horrible thought it might be AGP, but ill dig it out and see lol..


----------



## Archangel (Jul 3, 2008)

looked for new grafics drivers and game patch yet?  (seeing as this topic is not the newest anymore ^.^)      Ati tool ruled out the grafic's card, memtest ruled out the motherboard/memory.   I think its a software issue.   so, see if you can patch anything now (or if you cant do that, ee if you can roll back to a slightly older driver version then! )


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 3, 2008)

game is fully patched, newest drivers.

ill try some older drivers.


----------



## lovely? (Jul 3, 2008)

Dropkickmurphys said:


> that is correct, although i could ask my mate, its a long shot, but he has exactly the same GPU as me, im not sure if he would let me use it though...
> 
> i played CoD4 for a few hours last night and it was fine. Im gonna keep using my card for now and see if it is ok...
> 
> i dont know what else i could do...



well heres an idea then, bring yours to him and ask him to test it out. he might be a bit more willing to do that.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jul 4, 2008)

i have now rolled my drivers back to the december 2007 version, i played for about 4 -5 hours last night and didnt get the problem once .

Just hope it stays this way


----------

